# Nach Update auf nfs-utils-1.2.0 funktioniert kein NFS mehr..

## ConiKost

Moin!

Ich habe hier ein kleines Problem :/

Ich habe heute auf meinem Server und auf den Clients ein Update auf net-fs/nfs-utils-1.2.0 gemacht. Der Server scheint problemlos zu starten und gut. Leider versagen die Clients nun, irgendwas zu Mouten...

Da kommt nur noch:

```

K6B0x / # /etc/init.d/nfsmount start

* Starting rpcbind...                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

* Starting NFS sm-notify...                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

* Mounting NFS filesystems...

mount.nfs: mount to NFS server '192.168.2.254:/usr/local/portage' failed: RPC Error: Program not registered

mount.nfs: mount to NFS server '192.168.2.254:/usr/portage' failed: RPC Error: Program not registered

mount.nfs: mount to NFS server '192.168.2.254:/usr/src' failed: RPC Error: Program not registered

mount.nfs: mount to NFS server '192.168.2.254:/var/tmp' failed: RPC Error: Program not registered                                                      [ !! ]

* ERROR: nfsmount failed to start

```

Wenn ich es manuell versuche:

```

K6B0x / # mount -t nfs 192.168.2.254:/usr/portage /usr/portage/

mount.nfs: rpc.statd is not running but is required for remote locking.

mount.nfs: Either use '-o nolock' to keep locks local, or start statd.

```

Laut Status ist rpc.statd gestartet...

```

K6B0x / # /etc/init.d/rpc.statd status

* status: started

```

Versuch mit -o nolock

```

Bl4ckB0x / # mount -o nolock -t nfs 192.168.2.254:/usr/portage /usr/portage/

mount.nfs: No such device

```

Jemand eine Idee, was hier falsch läuft? Mit 1.1.6 lief alles wunderbar. Habe nur mit emerge ein Update gefahren und dann wollte ich NFS neustarten und dieser Fehler kommt...

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

hatte gleiches Problem.

Beim mir war es ein etc-update mit vorhergehendem eix-sync und emerge --update --deep world.

Dann ein Neustart. War wohl einfacher als alle Dienste zu restarten.

Hast Du auch noch den Kernel aktualisiert? Da gab es irgendwann auch noch mal Veränderungen....

G. R.

----------

## ConiKost

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> Beim mir war es ein etc-update mit vorhergehendem eix-sync und emerge --update --deep world.
> 
> Dann ein Neustart. War wohl einfacher als alle Dienste zu restarten.
> ...

 

Hab bereits die Kiste neugestartet, geholen hat es aber nicht.

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hast Du auch noch den Kernel aktualisiert? Da gab es irgendwann auch noch mal Veränderungen....
> 
> 

 

Jau, hab ich. Nutze zur Zeit 2.6.29-gentoo-r5, eben das neuste im Portage. NFSv3 und NFS-Server Support ist jeweils aktiv.

----------

## Tinitus

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*   Hallo,
> 
> Beim mir war es ein etc-update mit vorhergehendem eix-sync und emerge --update --deep world.
> 
> Dann ein Neustart. War wohl einfacher als alle Dienste zu restarten.
> ...

 

Was sagt das Syslog, wenn Du nfs mount durchführst?

Geht es mit einem älteren Kernel?

G. R.

----------

